# Cigar Live Video - Women Puffers - Shari of Puff.com on the scene in the Bahamas



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Shari of Puff.com interviews Adam of Havana Humidor in th Bahamas about women cigar smoker. Fun Out-takes at the end of video.

Watch the video here: Cigar Live Video - Women Puffers - Shari of Puff.com on the scene in the Bahamas


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the outtakes,,,should be a regular part of any taping when you know they let their guard down and are just being themselves and not being "staged."


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Love the outtakes,,,should be a regular part of any taping when you know they let their guard down and are just being themselves and not being "staged."


Haha cool, I am happy you liked them. Shari did a great job and just like Jon she was very well prepared. Jon was able to shoot with the second camera on this one too.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

enjoyed it thanks


----------

